# Pork Chops cooked in pickle juice...



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Pan seared pork chops slow cooked in pickle juice "Mom's recipe ". Gary's Dirty. Rice. Fresh Fried Corn with Tasso. Collars Greens with Kale seasoned with Tasso. Something kept saying go Southern today with lots of Soul....only thing missing was black iron skillet jalapeÃ±o and cheese cornbread..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pork chops*

Chops


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Collards Kale Tasso*

...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Fresh Fried Corn and Tasso*

...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Pork chop & corn recipes please Sir !!!

Thanks, Bo


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*here ya go.Enjoy*

Chops..12 chops layered.
I did my chops in an electric skillet. Season chops and sear them in olive oil and *Remove* from skillet. Then add 2 onions ,red and green bell pepper,fresh minced garlic to skillet and brown in left over oil that was left after browning chops, make sure your get the stuff that stuck to bottom of pan removed and mixed in with veg's. Layer chops back in skillet making sure to get onions and bell pepper on top of chops. Add 2 cups of dill pickle juice and 2cups of chicken stock to pork chops and season to your taste. Cover and cook about an hour and then uncover for a while to reduce liquid "gravy type consistency". Adjust stock amount if nessary.

Corn...
6 big ears of fresh corn.
tasso
butter 1/2 stick
onions
Take a big bowl and a knife and remove "top part of corn" from stalks.
Then take the back of your knife and scrape juice out of stalks,pressing downwards and running knife from one end of stalk to the other end. It can be messy that why i get a big bowl.
Heat up black skillet and melt butter and saute onions, minced garlic and tasso then add corn and cook on med-high heat for 5 minutes making sure it dosen't stick to bottom.Season to taste. Add chicken stock (1 cup) to above mixture and reduce heat to med-low for 30 min.

I get my tasso from my deer processer , but "UG LEES Cajun Market" on Hwy146 in Baytown makes it also.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*corn*

....


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds good==


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yes, sounds really good. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Never would have went there. Looks good though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

*WOW !!!!!*

directions to your restaurant please


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

dang that looks good


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Collard Green with Tasso recipes, Please...All looks AWESOME!!! 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Collard and mustard greens mixed is what I normally make. Get a good quality Tasso and it will make it have a great smokey flavor ,if not a couple of thick slices of pepper bacon will do just fine. 
Dice up bacon/Tasso and brown then add 1/2 red onion and cook down and caramelize , then add minced garlic and cook a few more minutes.
Add 2 bunches each of CLEAN and Washed collards and mustard greens with the thick steams removed from each to the pot that you have bacon/Tasso and onions.Don't worry it will all cook down when added to pot. 
Add about 1/2 cup of chicken stock to pot and keep turning greens with tongs until they cooked down. salt and pepper and cover with lid and simmer for an hour. 
I use a heavy black cast iron or enamel coated cast iron pot.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

*Great recipe!*

Thanks Waterwolf! I made this tonight along side of Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice and both were fantastic. They compliment each ther well.

I also used an electric skillet. Some comments for others who may want to try this:

- I used a greek seasoning and a little Tony C's to season the pork in the beginning. End result was not over powering (added a littlemore seasoning at the end to taste)

- Lightly sear the pork in the beginning. Let the juices finish cooking it all the way through.

- I used two big cloves of garlic but will use more next time.

- Electric skillet was on medium for the simmer. I let it simmer for about 1hr 15min. May try crock pot for the simmer next time to get a slower cook.

- I will likely throw in other (more) vegetables next time.

Looking forward to making this again!


----------

